# RAZR Replacement already!



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

http://phandroid.com...zr-coming-soon/

The boys over at _Pocketnow_ have been poking around some EXIF data and discovered a new device popping up in some of the pics. Something being called the Motorola DROID RAZRMAX. I know what you're thinking - there's no way there could already be an update in the works so soon after the original's release. Well, tell that to Droid 3, Bionic and Droid X users who saw (and are seeing) sequels to those devices a few short months after they were released. Keep up. Motorola and Verizon move fast around here.

So what could this device be? Well, there's no saying for sure. Some are speculating that it could be little more than a slightly thicker DROID RAZR with a higher capacity battery given someone's chat with a Verizon employee confirming the device. I propose - given the current trend of HD displays - we could be looking at that Chinese RAZR that was leaked a few weeks back with a 720p screen. "Max _resolution_?"
For all the DROID RAZR owners out there, would you be upset if a newer version of your device was released in a few short months? I, however, prefer to see the glass as half full. I mean, would you rather be on a carrier who releases new/updated devices once a year?


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> http://phandroid.com...zr-coming-soon/
> 
> The boys over at _Pocketnow_ have been poking around some EXIF data and discovered a new device popping up in some of the pics. Something being called the Motorola DROID RAZRMAX. I know what you're thinking - there's no way there could already be an update in the works so soon after the original's release. Well, tell that to Droid 3, Bionic and Droid X users who saw (and are seeing) sequels to those devices a few short months after they were released. Keep up. Motorola and Verizon move fast around here.
> 
> ...


Who cares. Honestly.. the difference in processing power between rzr bionic gnex and rezound is Minute. Woopie do hd resolutions on tiny screens

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Who cares. Honestly.. the difference in processing power between rzr bionic gnex and rezound is Minute. Woopie do hd resolutions on tiny screens
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Oh I personally dont care about a new razr either, Its kinda more to show that the "hailed" razr that some people claimed is sooo much better and jumping ship for is already obsolete. I have said it many times before on these and other forums. Doesnt matter what you buy because in another 2-3 months something better WILL be release. Might as well be happy with what you have and save your money.


----------

